# NYT article on Stradovarious



## Guest

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/20/s...egion&WT.nav=c-column-middle-span-region&_r=0


----------



## Nate Miller

that's an interesting idea that the wood was cured by their suppliers. Would also explain why both shops in the same town in the same era are both the most sought after to this day.

They two makers may have shared the same supplier. 

I'd heard for years the idea that it was something about the varnish, but you would think that would have been replicated by somebody somewhere. As much as luthiers experiment with varnishes, you'd think somebody would have stumbled on the secret by now.

but if you soaked the raw lumber (kinda like how these days we pressure treat lumber for building materials) to keep it from rotting, that would give you a similar result to the "magic varnish"

either way, the part that really struck me was at the end of the article where he says in the next 100 years these violins will lose their special properties.


----------

